# Kultura > Arti shqiptar >  Arti i pikturës dhe skulpturës në hekur

## pekomeri

Pikture ne hekur
sipas pik. E Grezda
Idea P. Metohu

----------


## pekomeri

Vepra e Picassos punuar ne hekur
Sipas ides Petrit Metohu

----------


## pekomeri

Lejlek ne hekur
sipas ides P. Metohu

----------


## pekomeri

Pikture ne hekur
Sip.pik. E. Grezda
Idea petrit Metohu

----------


## katana

fukarai me kujton disi skulpturat e Alberto Giacometit.

----------


## pekomeri

Vepra Picassos ne hekur
Sipas ides Petrit Metohu

----------


## pekomeri

Dhelpra dhe rrushte (Ezopi)
Idea: P. Metohu

----------


## pekomeri

Dega rrushit
punuar me dore

----------


## pekomeri

Pikture ne hekur
sipas pik.E. Grezda
Idea :P. Metohu

----------


## pekomeri

Pikture ne hekur
Idea:P. Metohu

----------


## pekomeri

Pikture ne hekur
Idea:P.Metohu

----------


## pekomeri

Gjarper prej hekuri
punuar me dore
Idea:P.Metohu

----------


## pekomeri

ORE MURI
DEKOR NE HEKUR DHE XHAM

----------


## pekomeri

STEMA  SHQIPTRARE

----------


## pekomeri

STEME E VJETER ITALIANE

----------


## pekomeri

SKULPTURE
Punoi Bledar Metohu

----------


## pekomeri

SKULPTURE GJELI
Idea: P. Metohu

----------


## pekomeri

SKULPTURE NE HEKUR
Idea: P. Metohu

----------


## pekomeri

SKULPTURE
Punoi : Bledar Metohu

----------


## pekomeri

Mbajtese qirijsh
modeloi : B. Metohu

----------

